# Mt Isa - any info please



## NATEDAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi 

We are looking at relocating to Mt Isa (from NZ) - have looked at housing and might be better to purchase rather than rent.

Does anyone know what the price of power is, broadband, etc?

Or any other info would be much appreciated about living in Mt Isa as we have two young boys - schools etc?

Cheers


----------

